# [RISOLTO FINALMENT]Problemi col mount del floppy e dei cdrom

## demone

Cosa strana aggiungo la seguente riga al fstab:  

/dev/fd0        /mnt/floppy         auto    user,noauto             0       0

avendo creato in precendenza la directory floppy in mnt

quando vado a dare il comando mount -a mi dai il seguente errore

mount :mount point 0  does not existLast edited by demone on Tue Oct 14, 2003 12:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Probabilmente perche' devi mettere s finale a user

```
/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto users,noauto 0 0 
```

----------

## augustus

No, user va bene.

Il problema credo che sia la virgola mancante dopo auto. Senza quella virgola l'ultimo 0 è un parametro aggiuntivo.

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto user,noauto 0 0

 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto,user,noauto 0 0

 

----------

## demone

Mi dispiace sopratutto xme ma utilizzando i vostri consigli il problema non lo risolto e continua a darmi lo stesso problema ok

----------

## augustus

Ok, ho notato altri due errori:

1) perchè auto se poi dai noauto?

2) Hai perso per strada l'fs-type

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto,user,noauto 0 0

 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy vfat noauto,user 0 0

 

i parametri poi sono un po' pochini: ergo sarebbe meglio mettere:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy vfat defaults,noauto,user 0 0

 

----------

## neon

 *demone wrote:*   

> quando vado a dare il comando mount -a mi dai il seguente errore
> 
> mount :mount point 0 does not exist

 

mount -a monta tutti i device contenuti nell'fstab che non hanno noauto, quindi il floppy che ha questa opzione non viene nemmeno considerato. Molto probabilmente il tuo errore non e' in quella riga (che sembra corretta) ma in qualche altra.

Posta tutto l'fstab e controlla anche i log di avvio (che se non sbaglio viene eseguito proprio un mount -a)

----------

## augustus

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *demone wrote:*   quando vado a dare il comando mount -a mi dai il seguente errore
> 
> mount :mount point 0 does not exist 
> 
> mount -a monta tutti i device contenuti nell'fstab che non hanno noauto, quindi il floppy che ha questa opzione non viene nemmeno considerato. Molto probabilmente il tuo errore non e' in quella riga (che sembra corretta) ma in qualche altra.
> ...

 

ha ragione ... allora quell'auto era riferito al fs e non era un'opzione di mount

----------

## demone

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.13 2003/07/17 19:55:18 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hdb3               /                 ext3            noatime                     0 0

/dev/hdb2               none           swap            sw                            0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro           0 0

/dev/fd0        /mnt/floppy         auto    user,noauto             0       0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                         0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

metto auto affinche scelga in automatico il filesystem!!!e poi ho montato cosi il floppy sulla debian e non ho nessun problema xke su gentoo non dovrebbe andare.

Logicamente all'avvio se metto la riga relativa al floppy da errori sul filesystem se la tolgo va senza errori!!!

----------

## cerri

Se lanci il comando

```
# mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
```

che output ricevi?

----------

## demone

cerri  se lancio come tu ai suggerito 

# mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy 

va senza nessun problema!quindi nel fstab che riga devo inserire relativa al mount del floppy?

----------

## cerri

Beh, quella che hai dovrebbe andare...

```
/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto    noauto,user             0 0
```

Questa è la mia.

----------

## demone

Come consigliatomi da cerri inserisco la seguente riga

Codice: 

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto    noauto,user             0 0 

ma riscontro sempre lo stesso problema e in fase di boot trovo il seguente messaggio di errore some local file system faild to mount

ma tutte a me capitano

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## shev

Due domande stupide e magari non troppo centrate, ma visto che anche il problema pare non troppo giusto... ma hai messo il floppy?  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, l'utente è nei gruppi giusti con i permessi giusti (gruppo floppy, etc...)?

----------

## demone

siccome sono ancora in fase di terminazione della installazione della mia gentoo-box il mount lo faccio da root quindi come privileggi&permessi sono ok,scusa ma in fase di boot mica deve esserci il floppy!!!comunque per tagliare la testa al toro ho cambiato il lettorino floppy ma il problema persiste!!!ditemi voi che fare questo e il problema piu strano che ci sia

----------

## shev

 *demone wrote:*   

> scusa ma in fase di boot mica deve esserci il floppy!!!

 

Ma se non c'è il floppy cosa monta (intendo: se non hai messo il dischetto nel lettore cosa monta)? Cmq al boot non si mette il mount automatico del floppy ovviamente (da qui le opzioni in fstab etc etc). Ovviamente questa mia risposta è dovuta al fatto che non ho ben capito la tua affermazione che ho quotato  :Razz: 

----------

## demone

auto sta indicare la determinazione in automatico del filesystem,infatti le opzioni di mount sono noauto,user ,intendevo dire mica ci va messo un dischetto al boot della geento era in risposta a quello che avevi detto tu "lo ai messo il floppy"ok

----------

## shev

 *demone wrote:*   

> auto sta indicare la determinazione in automatico del filesystem,infatti le opzioni di mount sono noauto,user ,intendevo dire mica ci va messo un dischetto al boot della geento era in risposta a quello che avevi detto tu "lo hai messo il floppy" ok

 

 :Very Happy:  Tranquillo, avevo capito l'auto che dicevi, era l'affermazione sul floppy al boot che non avevo colto, ma ora hai chiarito. Torno nel mio antro buio a riflettere  :Wink: 

----------

## demone

Ho risolto finalmente!!!

Lo so che volete sapere come ho fatto ho scelto la via piu veloce si fa per dire ho piallato tutto e installato di nuovo  TUTTO(si fa per dire manca xfree e kde)ho finito stamattina,e per quanto concerne il floppy ho inserito la seguente riga nel fstab

/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy  auto noauto,owner 0 0

Non so e postare qui o aprire un altro topic?Va be posto qui

Vorrei usare dell use flags per installare Xfree e kde che paremetri devo passare ad emerge?

----------

## DuDe

Cioe'? per montare un floppy hai piallato la distro? azz, mi pare un windowsmode sta cosa! ma farti un'alias in .bashrc che recita piu' o meno

alias floppy="cd $HOME && mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy && cd /mnt/floppy"

alias nofloppy="cd $HOME && umount /dev/fd0" 

stessa cosa per il cdrom, io ho nel mio bashrc cdin e cdout e funzionano alla perfezione 

scusate la critica ma mi pare un po' eccessivo piallare una distro perche' non si monta un floppy al boot o digitando mount /floppy io quel che e'

----------

## DuDe

Aggiungo una cosa, un mio amico che ha una biprocessore amd com su XP se zi azzarda ad accedere al floppy, gli si congela la macchina,intendo proprio freeze, deve resettare hardware! a me successe una cosa simile e scoprii per errore che avevo settato il floppy in modo3 nel bios, e questo non gli piaceva!

----------

## shev

 *demone wrote:*   

> Va be posto qui
> 
> Vorrei usare dell use flags per installare Xfree e kde che paremetri devo passare ad emerge?

 

```
less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

vim /etc/make.profile

(metti le use che vuoi nella variabile USE)

emerge xfree kde
```

Se intendi da linea di comando, basta dare:

```
USE="flag_che_voglio -flag_che_non_voglio" emerge kde xfree
```

----------

## demone

Questo lo avevo chiaro io intendevo come faccio a  determinare le use flag da utilizzare per emergere e compilare xfree&kde  come faccio

----------

## shev

 *demone wrote:*   

> Questo lo avevo chiaro io intendevo come faccio a  determinare le use flag da utilizzare per emergere e compilare xfree&kde  come faccio

 

Se magari spiegassi meglio i tuoi problemi, scendendo più nei dettagli magari sapremmo darti risposte più precise e soprattutto inerenti alla tua domanda...

Intendi come vedere la use falgs che puoi usare per xfree e kde? Usa l'opzione -vp di emerge. Se non intendevi nemmeno questo allora i casi sono due, in ordine di preferenza:

- leggi la ricchissima documentazione, il forum e cerchi su google la risposta che quasi sicuramente è già stata scritta

- spendi qualche secondo per scrivere in modo "chiaro" ed "esteso" qual è il tuo problema/dubbio. Nessuno ci obbliga ad aiutare gli altri, quindi se gli altri fanno la loro parte spiegandosi il meglio possibile è tutto più facile e divertente.

----------

## demone

Ok scusami nei prossimi post cerchero di esprimere meglio il problema o il dubbio che ho!Io posto per avere la sicurezza di quello che sto per fare sono nuovo di gentoo e non vorrei fare cazzate.E poi io gia utilizzo google e il forum di gentoo lo gia letto tutto(si intende quello in italiano)

Cmq so che non siete obbligati ad aiutarmi!percio vi ringrazio!!!

----------

## shev

 *demone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq so che non siete obbligati ad aiutarmi!percio vi ringrazio!!!

 

Figurati, è un piacere  :Razz: 

Piuttosto, la mia seconda risposta ha fugato il tuo dubbio o no? Era -vp quello che cercavi?

----------

## demone

si ha fugato i miei dubbi!!!visto che  io ero intenzionato ad usare -vpd!

 :Wink: 

----------

## demone

Rispondo ora a Dude xke non avevo fatto caso al suo post 

Dude dice:

Cioe'? per montare un floppy hai piallato la distro? azz, mi pare un windowsmode sta cosa! ma farti un'alias in .bashrc che recita piu' o meno 

alias floppy="cd $HOME && mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy && cd /mnt/floppy" 

alias nofloppy="cd $HOME && umount /dev/fd0" 

stessa cosa per il cdrom, io ho nel mio bashrc cdin e cdout e funzionano alla perfezione 

scusate la critica ma mi pare un po' eccessivo piallare una distro perche' non si monta un floppy al boot o digitando mount /floppy io quel che e'

Se ai letto! i vari post che anno preceduto il mio riguadrante la soluzione  al problema del mount capirai che la decisione di piallare la gentoo evenuta in seguito a mancanza di soluzioni !!!Non voglio fare polemiche!!! io ho cercato la soluzione ma se non lo trovata o preferito piallare visto che non avevo emerso ne xfree ne kde e ne altri pacchetti importanti!!!

Ok accetto la tua critica e la ritengo piu che giustificata ma prova a capire un newbie

----------

## DuDe

Per carita', era senza polemica!   :Laughing:  solo che la potenza di GNU/linux e' appunto quella che salvo casi rarissimi e catastrofi varie, difficilmente si riinstalla,se non avevi emerso ancora roba grossa, puoi approfittarne per vedere di "limare" i flags e quant'altro per fare esperienze, cmq, da retta ad un cretino, fatti gli alias per montare i device quali cd-rom e floppy! e' mooolto piu' semplice! 

Comunque siamo qui per cercare di fugare i dubbi dei newbie come te, ricordandoci che anche noi siamo stati niubbi! 

La peggior niubbata l'ho fatta qualche mese fa', pensando di cancellare una directory ho fatto rm -rf da / risultato? piallata la red-hat senza batter ciglio poiche' ero root!

----------

